# Looking to build bi-fold doors



## diamond (Oct 3, 2008)

Please pardon my ignorance here. I recently installed bamboo floors throughout my house, and now I think I'm some kind of DIY jock. As you can probably tell from this post, nothing is further from the truth. As such, any advice would be greatly appreciated:

I'm looking to replace some old, cheap bi-fold doors with new solid wood doors. I was going to make the doors myself using Pomelle Sapele wood and using the old doors as a guide (to get the wood thickness and measurments correct). My thought was to keep it very simple - just plain wood with no panels or anything (the wood is really beautiful) I've never done anything like this, but it seams pretty straight forward. Any advice or pointers would be very helpful.

Is it as simple as glueing pieces together for each door pane and cutting to size? I'm concerned about the doors warping over time, but have no idea what I need to do to avoid this. I also have no idea what other issues I need to think about and avoid. I haven't been able to find any plans or building pointers for a project like this.

Thanks for your help


----------



## diamond (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for you help and suggestions. Having no experience, I'm afraid that stile and rail construction may be a bit out of my league. I'm also partial to the flat panel look. Given what you guys have said, do you think it's possible/adviseable to glue pieces together and go with the solid, flat panel approach? If so, is there a recommended width for the pieces to be glued together?

Thanks again


----------



## Richforever (Mar 19, 2008)

Pocket screw joints might be an option. There are also plugs available in different types of wood. It's a very easy and strong joint. Kreg jigs are popular.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm sorry I'm a little late with a comment, but I seen this in LJ Magazine today.

This is a set of doors I built quite a few years ago.

I didn't have a plan, but they've lasted many years now.

I think that building them with a frame, & panel construction there would be less chance of twisting, or warping.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Why not just veneer the doors you already have? It would be lighter in weight and I wonder if the door hardware would hold up to solid or panel doors. My 2 cents.


----------



## diamond (Oct 3, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I really appreciate all the help. The pictures of past projects are fantastic.


----------



## Garry (Oct 5, 2006)

Here's a page on my site that shows some construction photos a set of 6 ft. bifold doors I made for my previous house. The doors are made with ash with flat panels. Maybe this will help you with visualize the how to construct your doors. These doors joints were done with a router.

Here's another page on my site that shows some interior doors I am currently making for my house.
This page shows many photos of the construction process.


----------

